# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Θωρακισμένο μεταλλικό κουτί έναντι πλαστικού.

## Acinonyx

Απο ότι έχω δει στο forum όλοι όσοι έχουν access point στην ταράτσα, τα έχουν τοποθετήσει "γυμνά" μεσα σε πλαστικά (μη θωρακισμένα) ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά. Αναρρωτιέμαι αν βάζοντας τα μέσα σε μεταλλικά κουτιά, θα ελλατωνόταν το επίπεδο θόρυβου στη λήψη αρκετά ώστε να αξίζει αυτή η αλλαγή... Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς  ::  
 ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει αλλαγή γιατί το μηχάνημα λαμβάνει τον θόρυβο απο την κεραία. Τωρά αν παίζει και τίποτα άλλο με την άλλη κεραία, που νομίζω, έχει μέσα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## papashark

Κάτι θα γινόταν, όχι τίποτα φοβερό, αλλά θα βοηθούσε, ειδικά στην περίπτωση που υπάρχουν και άλλα dlink στον ίδιο ιστό.

Βέβαια πιο πολύ θα τα βοηθούσε να μην παίζουν με μεγάλη ισχύ (δηλαδή να είναι στο μίνιμουμ, άρα 1db).

Ερώτηση ψιλοάσχετη εδώ μέσα, όσοι έχουν πολλά 900+ στον ίδιο ιστό, μπουκώνει το ένα τα άλλα, όσοι όμως έχουν linuχόκουτα δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα με τα αρνητικά db, έχω δίκιο, ή έτσι απλά νομίζω ?  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Και ένα ακόμη ερώτημα : Πού βρίσκει κανείς αυτά τα περίφημα μεταλλικά κουτιά ;

----------


## papashark

Εκεί που πουλάνε και τα πλαστικά.......

----------


## ggeorgan

Φυσικά για σχετικώς μικρά κουτιά. Εννοούσα, όμως, κάπως μεγαλύτερα και βαρύτερα. Ψάχνω συγκεκριμένα ονόματα προμηθευτών, κατασκευαστών. Όποιος ξέρει, ας πει.

----------


## papashark

http://www.hagerhellas.gr

Σειρά ορίον (FLxxx) 

Υπολογίστε έκπτωση 25-30% σε ότι βλέπετε και προσθέστε ΦΠΑ 18%

Τιμές καταλόγου 
ΠΛ χ ΥΨ χ Βα = ευρώ 
250x300x160=22,88 
300x350x160=25,15 
300x350x200=35,03 
300x500x200=39,81 
400x500x200=60,77 
400x650x200=67,66 
400x650x250=74,25 
500x650x250=86,52 
600x800x300=114,66 
600x950x300=123,94 
800x950x300=139,27

----------


## ok_computer

Εμεις στη Πατρα,το βρηκαμε το 500x650x250 ,62 ευρω τελικη.

Λεπτομεριες:
http://www.hagerhellas.gr/data/app_general/1_24.pdf

----------


## ocean

> Ερώτηση ψιλοάσχετη εδώ μέσα, όσοι έχουν πολλά 900+ στον ίδιο ιστό, μπουκώνει το ένα τα άλλα, όσοι όμως έχουν linuχόκουτα δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα με τα αρνητικά db, έχω δίκιο, ή έτσι απλά νομίζω ?


Εγω πάντος που έχω δύο linksys στον ιδιο ιστό δεν εχω δει ώς τώρα κανένα πρόβλημα....

----------


## nvak

Πάρα πολύ καλό κουτί είναι το μεταλλικό κουτί
για σφαίρες που βρίσκουμε στο μοναστηράκι
είναι απολύτως στεγανό και πάμφθηνο
ανοίγουμε τρύπες και βάζουμε πλαστικούς στυπιοθλύπτες

----------


## john70

Καλή ιδέα το μεταλικό κουτί , αλλα πώς θα πετύχουμε πλήρη απομόνωση της δεύτερης εξόδου απο εκπομπή και ληψη ?

----------


## ngia

> αλλα πώς θα πετύχουμε πλήρη απομόνωση της δεύτερης εξόδου απο εκπομπή και ληψη ?


Το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τη βραχυχυκλώσεις πάνω στην πλακέτα.
Βέβαια εκείνο που έχουμε δει είναι ότι ακόμα και σε ματαλλικό κουτί , ακόμα και με φεριτάκια περασμένα στο ethernet, το κουτάκι δέχεται και προκαλεί παρεμβολές σε απόστασης μερικών μέτρων, γεγονός που απαγορεύει την τοποθέτηση περισσότερων του ενός κουτιών στον ίδιο ιστό αν αυτά εργάζονται σε κοντινά κανάλια.

Ps. Επιτέλους, john70 και στο forum

----------


## ulalume3

Θεωρητικά μιλώντας, μέσα από μεταλλικό κουτί η δεύτερη κεραία δεν μπορεί να εκπέμψει. (αν αυτό έχει πάχος πάνω από 1mm περίπου). 
Θεωρητικά επίσης, η δεύτερη κεραία χρειάζεται. Υπάρχει περίπτωση λόγο ανακλάσεων και σατανικών συμπτώσεων το σήμα να «μηδενίζεται» πάνω στην πρώτη κεραία. Προς έμπειρούς: έχετε δει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## john70

> Θεωρητικά μιλώντας, μέσα από μεταλλικό κουτί η δεύτερη κεραία δεν μπορεί να εκπέμψει. (αν αυτό έχει πάχος πάνω από 1mm περίπου). 
> Θεωρητικά επίσης, η δεύτερη κεραία χρειάζεται. Υπάρχει περίπτωση λόγο ανακλάσεων και σατανικών συμπτώσεων το σήμα να «μηδενίζεται» πάνω στην πρώτη κεραία. Προς έμπειρούς: έχετε δει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο;



Εαν δεν την σταματήσεις με κάποιο τρόπο όσο χοντρο και να είναι το κουτί θα κάνει πρόβλημα μέσα σε αυτο .....

----------


## ngia

> Θεωρητικά μιλώντας, μέσα από μεταλλικό κουτί η δεύτερη κεραία δεν μπορεί να εκπέμψει


Θεωρητικά είναι απομονωμένη, εκείνο όμως που έχουμε δει είναιο να υπαρχει διαρροή, πιθανώς από το ethernet καλώδιο. Αυτό παρατηρήθηκε σε όλες τις συσκευές.




> Θεωρητικά επίσης, η δεύτερη κεραία χρειάζεται. Υπάρχει περίπτωση λόγο ανακλάσεων και σατανικών συμπτώσεων το σήμα να «μηδενίζεται» πάνω στην πρώτη κεραία


Βεβαιώς. Έτσι το ιδανικό θα ήταν δύο κεραίες τοποθετημένες στον ίδιο ιστό σε κατάλληλη κατακόρυφη απόσταση μεταξύ τους και συνεδεμένες στις δύο αντίστοιχες εισόδους της συσκευής.
Επειδή όμως οι ζεύξεις μας είναι σε μικρές αποστάσεις και δεν υπάρχουν επιφάνειες ώστε να έχουμε μαγάλη ανάκλαση τελικά μια τέτοια τεχνική (space diversity) δεν θα μας έδινε αισθητά καλύτερες ζεύξεις

----------


## Mick Flemm

Στο κουτί που έχω στην ταράτσα έκανα κλωβό faraday με αλουμινόχαρτο, δεν είδα διαφορά πάντως..

----------


## ^Active^

Αν και παλιο το ποστ .. Στην εσωτερικη κεραια αν εβαζες ενα dummy load ( τεχνιτο φορτιο ) θα τερματιζες την εκπομπη της και θα προστατευες το dlink απο πιθανο βραχυκυκλωμα η υπερβολικα στασιμα στην αλλη κεραια ...

Just an opinion ..

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Με μεταλλικό κουτί όμως δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας; Το καλοκαίρι δεν θα ανεβάζει πολύ θερμοκρασίες, μιας και θα το βαράει συνέχεια ο ήλιος; 
ΑΡ θέλουμε να βάλουμε μέσα και όχι να ψήσουμε αυγά !  ::

----------


## papashark

Βάλε απ' έξω ένα κομάτι φελιζόλ άσπρο με κόλλα και μια μικρή απόσταση ώστε να αναπναίει το εσωτερικό κουτί και είσαι με πρώτη μόνωση.

----------


## pavlidisd

Kαλύτερα μπλε φελιζόλ dow.  ::

----------

